# USC Curriculumn Question (486)



## Qzar (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a quick question for anyone who is currently enrolled in Production at USC. For the 486 (Single Camera Television Series) class in the regular production track, is the class composed of both undergrads and graduate students?

I see that it's on both tracks (graduate and undergraduate). What are the dynamics in those classes? Could an undergrad ever stand a chance to create a show? direct? or have any meaningful roles?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

My bf is in the second part of 486, yes it's BFA and MFAs together.

I know a BFA DPd one of the acts, and another BFA created/showran this year.  I don't know about everyone, but the day I gripped, there were BFAs ADing and producing...

They break up each act and you bid for position on each one....i.e. different crews for every act.

It's based on talent, Joe and Helaine make the right calls, I think.


----------

